# Ugh



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Putting a three year old in a backless booster because it is the safest option you have available to you really, really, really sucks


----------



## blazer (May 6, 2007)

You really do have other options, do you know that?

Are you on a vacation?

This coming from a mom who has 2 kids off the charts in both height and weight.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh gosh, no, sorry for the confusion, not me!!!!!

I was working a seat check today


----------



## blazer (May 6, 2007)

ha I thought about your statement after I replied and saw your sig line.
I feel like a dork!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
Oh gosh, no, sorry for the confusion, not me!!!!!

I was working a seat check today









I had to advise a mother to put a 50+-pound 2-year-old in a booster (highback, but still) last month. I know the feeling.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

All we had were Sceneras and backless Turboboosters to hand out. Technically we aren't supposed to give them out without a state aid voucher, but the boy came in in a Comfortsport he was obviously dwarfing.

I felt sick putting him in the TB


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I wish that high safety did not mean high cost.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I wish we had a huge budget


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
I wish we had a huge budget









Lol, me too!


----------



## cancat (Jun 15, 2004)

I wish we had seats to give out at all







:


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

I wish all the seats out there were safe.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

All the seats out there are safe, when used appropriately. A backless booster is appropriate for an 8-year-old, not a 3-year-old. A highbacked booster is appropriate for a 6-year-old, not a 2-year-old.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
All the seats out there are safe, when used appropriately. A backless booster is appropriate for an 8-year-old, not a 3-year-old. A highbacked booster is appropriate for a 6-year-old, not a 2-year-old.

A seat that has inherent flaws but has not yet been recalled because not enough children have DIED is not safe.

-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

In the case of having to do a backless because that's all you have, are you able to let the parents know that it's not as safe as could be and give them suggestions for HWH seats?


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
In the case of having to do a backless because that's all you have, are you able to let the parents know that it's not as safe as could be and give them suggestions for HWH seats?

Absolutely. I made abundantly clear to the parents that this was a horrible thing to be doing and that he needed at bare minimum a high back booster.

They however literally do not have a cent to spare. I've got a call in to the SK director to see if she can scrounge up an Apex.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
All the seats out there are safe, when used appropriately.

I disagree.
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/s...,7167915.story


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Theoretically, all seats are safe. It's common knowledge we have some gaping holes in the safety system, due to an industry that is trusted to regulate itself (a fox guarding the hen house situation, really).

I would like to believe that all companies that produce child safety seats would put child safety ahead of profit and convenience 100% of the time, but we know this is not true. Regardless of seats which have failed spectacularly, all we need to do is look at the shelves and see that companies still manufacture over head shield seats, to know that some companies will put profit ahead of safety any day of the week.

That doesn't mean, by definition, that every product this un-named company makes is evile, or going to kill children, but it's something parents need to keep in mind when they select their child's CRS.

EVERY child safety seat company is for profit. Dorel, Graco, Evenflo, Fisher Price, Recaro, Britax, Sunshine Kids', Chicco, The First Years, BabyTrend. All of them. Just something to remember.

Someday I hope that we will have a legitimate neutral party rating system for CRSs, much in the same way that the government produce easy to read and understand safety testing for automobiles. Right now, that information does not exist within the US.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

You know this got me wondering...if I wanted to donate new seats where would I do so? I'd want to make sure the seats got to families who need them and are taught how to use them correctly.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Donate to your local SafeKids chapter. New in box









That would be an incredible thing to do


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
Donate to your local SafeKids chapter. New in box









That would be an incredible thing to do
















What seat are you happiest to see come through the door?


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Is this the right organization? http://www.safekids.org/


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

That is it!

I can't speak for every SafeKids chapter. I know the seats that are the hardest to come by for us are the HWH seats. We've got a few Apexes floating around, but due to the headrest requirement, they don't work with every car. Ironically, of course, the people most in need of free/reduced cost seats, are people who are likely to be driving older vehicles, which are likely to not have head rests in the back







:

We love HWH seats, but don't feel like you need to go break your bank account if that's out of your price range. Even backless Turboboosters and Cosco Sceneras are awesome donations


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

We have Sceneras coming out the ears, and we also have a couple of Titans. I know we are ordering a few Nautiluses and a few more Apexes. I would be in heaven if someone donated a Nautlius to our coalition!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I had to do the same thing a few weeks ago with a 42lb 3 yo. It's an awful feeling, isn't it?? I would have given my right arm to have ANY HWH seat or even a HBB to give her.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Great update!

The SafeKids director found an Apex for my mama!







:

I can't wait to get it to her!


----------

